# Refrigerator Won't Cool



## chadwilson7 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a full size Magic Chef refrigerator that sat in storage for over a year.  Now it won't cool.  The compressor seems to be turning on but... nothing.  I've taken the thing almost completely apart.  The fans are working.  Could a freon valve be stuck?  I've tapped on the compressor with a hammer.  Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,



> refrigerator that sat in storage for over a year - Is there anything else I can try?



Check the cooiling/evaporator coils....compressor running and no frost/little frost or a ball of ice on the evaporator = major system problem ( compressor, leaker, restriction ) = BIG $$.



> Could a freon valve be stuck?



Nope.

Sitting in an ?unheated? state in storage -may- have allowed some of the tubing to rust and develope a leak 

jeff.


----------



## Arthur (Nov 7, 2006)

The copper bulb by the compressor has a pin hole leak.  How can I patch the hole and re-charge the refrigerator?


----------



## jeff1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Refrigerator make, model#, refrigerant used in the system?



> The copper bulb by the compressor has a pin hole leak



The drier?



> How can I patch the hole and re-charge the refrigerator?



Can't patch, old is removed and a new one is welded in. Must have a refrigeration ticket to buy refrigerant and there are many specialized tools ( vacuum pump, gauges, welding supplies, etc) required to do refrigeration work.

jeff.


----------



## Teddy Roosevelt (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Jeff,

Wondering if you can help me out.

I recently moved and brought along with me a chest freezer I had. The chest freezer worked fine before the move, but now it will not get cold.

The compressor is running, but I hear liquid trickeling when its running. I believe it is coming from the cooling coils on the inside of the chest freezer. Any idea what might have happened?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## woodchuck (Sep 2, 2008)

Jeff, When you moved it did you lay it on its side or back. That will send the oil through out the system requiring  sitting it upright for several hours to let the oil flow back to the compressor. Running it without doing this will destroy it.


----------

